# Bowness on Windermere



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello,

i have just returned from a weekend in Bowness. I was planning on parking on the road side on the one way system which takes you round by the marina towards the Braithwaite Fold. However when i got there the roadside parking was cordoned off. Turns out United Utilities are doing some work and have taken over. I wasnt happy. However i managed to park in the braithwaite fold car park (the one opposite the boat shop etc. A parking attendant infomed me United utilities have taken over the car park until Easter so it is free and he would have no objections to any motorhomes parking as long as they stick to the large bays at the back. So now is the perfect time to visit Bowness!!


----------

